# Draw a stickman



## AmZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Not what you would have expected!

Draw yourself a stickman


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2012)

My frustration intolerance kicked in when I saw the sharks


----------



## AmZ (Jan 31, 2012)

Daniel said:


> My frustration intolerance kicked in when I saw the sharks



Hehe. Yeah, I see what you mean.

Good unexpected fun though. mg:


----------

